# Cas de covid



## nounouflo (18 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour à tous,
Je viens demander de l'aide pour l'application du protocole covid...
Une de mes accueillis a été testée positive au covid ce matin 
Apparemment ses premiers symptômes ont démarré mercredi soir. Je ne l'ai pas eu depuis mercredi midi.
Les enfants en contact avec elle mercredi matin doivent être testé ? Et quand?
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Sandrine2572 (18 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour
L enfant a été tester positif ( antigénique ou pcr ) a quelle date ? 

Pour être considérer cas contact faut avoir été en contact avec la personne positif dans les 48 h a partir du début des symptômes ou de son test positif

Voir le protocole


----------



## nounouflo (18 Juillet 2022)

Test antigenique positif ce matin.
mon dernier contact date de mercredi matin et ses premiers symptômes ont débuté mercredi soir.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (18 Juillet 2022)

Si on se base sur le test antigénique de ce matin vous et vos acceuilli n est pas cas contact


----------



## Nounou22 (18 Juillet 2022)

C'est 48h à partir du test positif ou de l'apparition des premiers symptômes. Vous et vos accueillis êtes donc cas contact. Test pcr ou antigénique pour les enfants de moins de trois ans.


----------



## nounouflo (18 Juillet 2022)

Merci pour vos réponses 
Nounou22 moi la petite je l’ai eu que Mercredi matin et elle a eu ses symptômes que mercredi soir et depuis je ne lai pas revu et a été teste seulement ce matin


----------



## assmatzam (18 Juillet 2022)

Les enfants sont bien cas contacts 
Et vous aussi 
Ils doivent être testés à J2
Donc samedi matin 
Si négatif ils peuvent revenir lundi 
Si positif 7 jours d'isolement 

Les tests Antigenique en pharmacie sont acceptés 
Pour les 3 ans et plus un test salivaire est accepté


----------



## nounouflo (18 Juillet 2022)

Merci pour votre réponse et moi je peux faire un autotest ou obligatoirement antigenique ou pcr?


----------



## Nounou22 (18 Juillet 2022)

Normalement le protocole dis antigénique ou pcr il me semble. Vous êtes bien cas contact ainsi que tous vos accueillis car vous avez été en contact avec la petite dans les 48h précédents ses premiers symptômes


----------



## nounouflo (18 Juillet 2022)

Sur le protocole pmi j'ai trouvé l'information 
Autotest, pcr ou antigenique à j+2


----------



## Nounou22 (18 Juillet 2022)

Dans ce cas vous pouvez faire un auto test alors....vous le paierez alors qu'un pcr ce sera pris en charge par la sécu


----------



## Nounou22 (18 Juillet 2022)

Moi j'ai fais un auto test jeudi car c'était férié....et salivaire Samedi et ouf négatif.... à nous les vacances 😅


----------



## Nounou22 (18 Juillet 2022)

Je viens de regarder et c'est pcr ou antigénique sur le site du gouvernement, c'est pour les accueillis cas contact au dessus de 3 ans que l'auto test avec une attestation sur l'honneur est autorisé. L'assmat donc doit elle faire un antigénique ou un pcr salivaire ou nasopharyngé


----------

